# Adding height to rear suspension



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity, is there a way (or product available) that will allow me to add 1-2 inches of ride height in the back? I'm wondering this because I was poking around underneath yesterday, and noticed that my half-shafts are angled up ever so slightly. I don't think it has a positive or negative effect either way, but to me that says there's unused suspension travel available. IF this is true, then perhaps the rear can be lifted to accommodate a fatter tire, like 275 or 285?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can hit 275s on stock 17s by just rolling your rear fender. Also I belive drag bags are a cheap solution that *may* help raise right hight a little, at the least stiffen the rear helping reduce some of that loved wheel hop and give you more room for wider tires.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Do drag bags work like air shocks?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BMR Fabrication Inc.

Also BMR is a vender here, I would talk to them.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Drag bags will lift the car a little plus stiffen the rear spring rate. Give me a call here at the office.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have drag bags under my car. It stiffens up the suspension and you can add or subtract air to adjust height and stiffness. Or you can buy some springs that will raise the rear end up some. Most GTO's I see with stock suspension have spring sag.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve had drag bags in the `65 for over a decade. They work awesome.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I have drag bags under my car. It stiffens up the suspension and you can add or subtract air to adjust height and stiffness. Or you can buy some springs that will raise the rear end up some. Most GTO's I see with stock suspension have spring sag.


Do drag bags alter ride comfort at all. My suspension still seems to be fine with 14,000 mile on the clock but I would like to stiffen up the rear a little. Would Drag bags be better then after market shocks.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

LOWET said:


> Do drag bags alter ride comfort at all. My suspension still seems to be fine with 14,000 mile on the clock but I would like to stiffen up the rear a little. Would Drag bags be better then after market shocks.



The drag bags will help stiffen up the rear. They might make it ride a little stiffer than no bags but that will depend on the amount of air that you put in them. I also have koni adjustable shocks available that will allow you to tailor your shocks to your needs. Here is a link to our page if you would like to take a look. If you have any questions please let me know.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

funny you americans wanting to raise the car!

Its an aussie car, its meant to be dragging its ass!!!


dump it hard and leave it that way!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lifting the rear, and leaving the front alone. Frankly, our streets here aren't maintained well enough. I personally can't understand why someone would want to lower their car, unless they don't care that they bash the hell out of the bumper and skidplate/oil pan. Does 3/4" or 1" lower really make that big of a difference on vertical center of gravity?


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

mate, lowering your car gets the women juiced up.

Nah seriously:

you just be careful how you drive. not smashing it over speed humps etc, you take things slower.

also you would be pretty hard pressed to his something down the back, its all very high off the ground.

the sump on the other hand....


Just be careful and not so 'dog at a bone' with the driving.

edit: pic to show you my lowered car:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i lowered mine 3/4" (20mm) and yes it does help noticeably in handling due to the lowering of the center of gravity. Michigan has horrible roads and 20mm isn't a problem. there are other things that need to be done in concert with it to work tho. proper width wheels with the right offset, fender rolling/cutting, control arm bushes and having a build that's not too far off center (these cars aren't all built the same) will let you mount bigger tires and give you full suspension travel. i have 285s in the back with no rubbing. jacking up the back end isn't a solution, it's a vastly inferior band aide.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> having a build that's not too far off center (these cars aren't all built the same)


You mean the differential? Or are you talking about general dog-tracking?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Lifting the rear, and leaving the front alone. Frankly, our streets here aren't maintained well enough. I personally can't understand why someone would want to lower their car, unless they don't care that they bash the hell out of the bumper and skidplate/oil pan. Does 3/4" or 1" lower really make that big of a difference on vertical center of gravity?




I just added Pedders 1.5 inch riser springs on the rear of my 05 GTO. 
Needed new springs anyways and the extra clearence gave me room for my 285 rear tires. It rides great, looks good. Not too tall in the rear


----------

